# Encourage someone studying for October



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 4, 2006)

All you people taking the exam in October who have been slacking off - we know who you are, and we are watching you.

Now hit those books this weekend. :tone:

Good luck!


----------



## cement (Aug 4, 2006)

can we put some sort of peer pressure spread sheet that those studying could fill in daily?

ps how soon before :banhim: ?

:???: :???: :???:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 6, 2006)

VTE --&gt; :tone: &lt;-- Sapper

What's the manning's number for PVC, slave!


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 6, 2006)

Hello there,

To all of you studying for the PE, try not to over do it. Take a break from time to time so you can mantain your energy level. It is a marathon, not a 100m race.

:rotflmao

(I just was curious about this animation)

Don't feel guilty  if you cannot study for a couple of hours one day and enjoy the break.  Now, stop posting and reading here and go back to study. :angry:

DV, what is up with the study material link, my friend? It is a good chance to make a diference between a forum and an ENGINEERS FORUM. :resp

Keep the hard work and always say....

;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns;


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 7, 2006)

I'll get it up on here. I have it at work, and need to send it to myself at home, so I can upload it. I'll email myself a reminder this time. Sorry.


----------



## li73 (Aug 11, 2006)

> I'll get it up on here. I have it at work, and need to send it to myself at home, so I can upload it. I'll email myself a reminder this time. Sorry.


I will attend this Oct. Metallurgical PE exam and like to find a buddy to study it together. If you are preparing for the same exam or you know anyone who like to share their experience, please let me know. Any suggestions or recommentions would be highly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey - just over 2 months left. How you folks making out?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 23, 2006)

ALRIGHT YOU MAGGOTS TURN OFF THE FRICKIN BUBE TUBE AND HIT THE BOOKS YOU SORRY EXCUSE FOR ENGINEER IN TRAININGS!


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 23, 2006)

Okay everybody, look in the mirror and repeat after me...

I'm good enough, I'm smart enough and doggone it, people like me!

*****************************************************************

Here's some motivation... Without studying, to get a passing exam (estimated that you have a 70% cut score) the probability of you GUESSING enough questions to pass would be:

1 in 72,057,594,037,927,936

So, encouragement should be that you don't want to play the lottery with your money and time you've invested. Hit the books hard and get those odds down. You CAN do it!

Those that have taken the test before, you know what to expect, knock out a lot of example problems and you'll do great!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 23, 2006)

How did you figure that out?

Determine the probability of getting 1 question right by guessing: 1 in 4 or 0.25.

Raise that to the power of 48, the number of questions you need to get right to get 70% on a test with 80 questions.

Then invert it to get a "1 in XXX chance".

That's what I did, and I got:

79,228,162,514,264,337,593,543,950,336.

But that's for getting 48 correct in a row. I blow at statistics.


----------



## petermcc (Aug 23, 2006)

"piss" on statistics.............


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 23, 2006)

Well, since I've already tried that twice, my odds are a little better right?

So you're saying there's a chance?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 23, 2006)

I never said there was a chance.


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 23, 2006)

VT - you're right... I used 40 questions, not 80... DUH.

DVINNY - there's always a chance - even a snowball has a chance in hell... it's just not a great one.

Although, I'm sure you'll do good. Sounds like the calculation might have been different for Structural, however. You're not taking that, right?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 23, 2006)

I think the structures scores were broken down as follows:

0-79.9 right - fail

80 - pass

Or so it seemed. I'm glad I didn't take that exam.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 28, 2006)

Well, less than 2 months to go. This is about the point when I was really in full swing really plowing through tons of material. Seemed like I had been doing it for months and still had months to go. It was a tough time to stay motivated then.

Fortunately, your motivation is not my problem!  :violin:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 28, 2006)

> but you are my motivation, your wit and charm,


Are you making a pass at me? :blink:


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 28, 2006)

Which one of you will be wearing the wig?


----------



## Kristina (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi All,

I know this is slightly offtopic, but it seems to be a lively thread, so I would appreciate some advice! I am taking the environmental PE exam in October and was wondering if the six minute solutions for the environmental part of the civil exam was worth getting? Are the questions approriate, is the style the same? Will it be a benefit to me? It seems lots of people take the civil PE, but not a lot take the environmental. Any help would be mucho appreciated!


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 29, 2006)

> Hi All,I know this is slightly offtopic, but it seems to be a lively thread, so I would appreciate some advice! I am taking the environmental PE exam in October and was wondering if the six minute solutions for the environmental part of the civil exam was worth getting? Are the questions approriate, is the style the same? Will it be a benefit to me? It seems lots of people take the civil PE, but not a lot take the environmental. Any help would be mucho appreciated!


VTEnviro???????

Do you know?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 29, 2006)

dont know as far as the PM ENV goes, but I just worked all the AM 6 minute solutions, and I think most of them were much harder than what was on the AM portion last time (April). Maybe there were 2 or 3 that were "close" to the AM section of the exam.

Doubt that applies to the PM Section, but I wouldn imagine they make the 6 minute solutions a little tougher than whats on the exam.


----------



## petergibbons (Aug 29, 2006)

> Doubt that applies to the PM Section, but I wouldn imagine they make the 6 minute solutions a little tougher than whats on the exam.


I studied the 6 min. solutions for WR and I thought those problems were a lot harder than the problems in the PM portion.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 29, 2006)

> I am taking the environmental PE exam in October and was wondering if the six minute solutions for the environmental part of the civil exam was worth getting? Are the questions approriate, is the style the same? Will it be a benefit to me?


I took and passed the Envl PE exam in April. I did not use the Civil PE 6-minute solutions at all.

I don't know if they approach the problems from the same angle, but I figured I'd get references/study guides specific to the Envl exam.

Also, the style is different. The civil exam has 80 questions - 6 minutes per problem. The envl exam has 100 - &lt;5 minutes per problem. There's more regulatory and qualitative questions that you can answer quicker.

Another thing is that the envl afternoon section of the civil exam seems to hit mainly water and wastewater. The full envl exam has your air quality, solid/haz wastes, risk assessment, OSHA stuff, etc.

I'd suggest getting the 101 Solved Environmental Engineering Problems, and the PPI publication with the 3 practice exams.

I used 101 Problems to learn the material, see what's on it, gauge level of difficulty, and assemble my references for test day.

I then did the practice exams under test like conditions with an eye on time and only using references I already set aside. (No peaking at answers or dragging out a book I hadn't planned to bring.) :true:

Good luck. :???:


----------



## Seajay (Aug 30, 2006)

Less than sixty days to go! Its your choice if the light at the end of the tunnel is the exit or the PE train barrelling forward to railroad you. Hit those books!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 31, 2006)

8 weeks from tomorrow, you will drag every book you ever owned to some stuffy, cramped testing room, all by 7 AM.

Your proctors will be an old battleaxe of a woman, and a militant ex-drill sergeant.

Your seat will be hard and uncomfortable. And inevitably, will screech like hell any time you move.

You'll spend 15-20 minutes building a fortress around you of your reference material.

Then you'll sit another 15 or 20 minutes and just wait. The sight of everyone else in the room shitting a brick will do wonders for your mental state.

Then the proctor will read each direction in excrucianting detail, as you bubble in your name and address with your hand shaking like mad.

Then you start taking the actual exam, which compared to the rest, is the easy part. :suicide:


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 31, 2006)

The head proctor for our test was actually fairly attractive, young girl, probably around 25 or so.

I highly regret not asking her out for a drink after the exam last time.

This October there will be no regrets :BK:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 31, 2006)

We had two proctors. Both of them worked at the college in the town where the exam was held.

You could tell they'd both done this a million times. They were real straight shooters and decent people. Made the experience much more tolerable.


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 31, 2006)

For everyone preparing for the exam...

You can definately do it if you put your mind to it. Keep up the studying and work problems, work problems, work problems.

Never give up on your dreams. If having P.E. after your name is something you're shooting for, stick to it and keep going.

Never forget the words of Dave Chappel: "mmmm mmmm Bitch!"

That's right. Make this test your bitch. :study


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 31, 2006)

^ Tron, P.E.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 31, 2006)

You guys need more encouragement?

My second stamp came in the mail today. We won't worry about the fac tthat it got delivered to my neighbor's house instead of mine. But, I can now double fist it!

:???:

All that fun and more can be yours... :study


----------



## TouchDown (Sep 12, 2006)

Month and a half left people!!!!!

Just keep chanting, "you can do it" in cajun accent.

Work those problems, show them who's boss.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 12, 2006)

> Work those problems, show them who's boss.


Tony Danza, bitches!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 13, 2006)

You want to know something else cool you can do once you get your PE stamp?

I had to bring in a couple old hydrology textbooks to the office to use as references on a stormwater management design we're working on. I wanted to put my name in there so they wouldn't wander off.

So, I stamped the inside cover. ;guns;


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 15, 2006)

6 weeks left your sorry excuses for engineers! :thatsgay: Go study!


----------



## TouchDown (Sep 15, 2006)

Don't make me come in there to make you study!!! Fool. :fool:


----------



## EdinNO (Sep 15, 2006)

Get off the porn sites and on the reference books! "oldtimer"


----------



## cement (Sep 15, 2006)

quit spammin and start crammin! ;hea18


----------



## Fudgey (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm partway through some practice tests, doing OK.

I'm gonna do the full blown NCEES practice test in a couple weeks, then cool down with some light review as the big day comes.



> Get off the porn sites and on the reference books!


I've got plenty of time for both. I learned all I need to know about "hot mix ass-phalt" from porn sites.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 18, 2006)

^ I think the only way you have that kinda time is if you're in jail, or dead.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 18, 2006)

I know it Sapper, you hit the nail on the head.

I need a wife that isn't so damn good looking. Anytime both kids are asleep, I ain't thinkin' bout studying, if you know what I mean.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 18, 2006)

That's why you need the occasional "study break". Sometimes my mind would wander toward lusty thoughts while studying. That was one thing the mrs. was definitely glad to help me with to prepare for my exam. :bad:

I naturally repaid the favor when she was working on a journal article or grant and felt similarly distracted. :woot:

I found if I got some right after work I was usually pretty level headed for studying in the evening.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 18, 2006)

but does she speak? my wife is attractive enough, but when she speaks for more than a few seconds, I think about :suicide:

This past weekend I had planned to get rid of the kids all day Sunday, my inlaws were travelling to Alabama and wanted to stop by the Road Guy Hotel Saturday Night, I knew they wouldnt leave until lunch Sunday so I had to give them a "no-go" on staying there overnight.

&amp; I am sure they think that _I_ have some sort of problem...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 18, 2006)

If I had my basement finished and I could get away and study it wouldnt be bad, but when they found out the kids(their grandkids) wouldnt be home Saturday Night or Sunday they found better things to do anwyay.

The wife had to work all day Sunday, so I got a good day in yesterday, might even watch a little Monday Night Football tonight... :BK:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 18, 2006)

> I am free to spend 3 hours in the "bathroom"


Yikes, I feel bad for whoever has to follow you in there.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 18, 2006)

especially if he leaves a floater


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 21, 2006)

Don't start me on that. We have a real substandard toilet in our office. You have to hold the lever until it all goes down.

We have a real dunce of a drafter who can't remember his own name, much less something as complicated as that.

Nothing like walking in on Monday morning and finding a 3 day old batch stewing in there. :angry:

I'm gonna make that bastard eat it sometime.


----------



## TouchDown (Sep 27, 2006)

&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt; 30 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Put your nose to the grindstone.

You can do it.

You're number 1.

Winners never quit and quitters never win.

You can see the light at the end of the tunnel, keep truckin.

Never give up.

Try harder.

etc., etc.

You know what I mean - Keep it up! :study


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 17, 2006)

Less then 10 days left! 

Hope you've all taken your practice exams and got your motel room, admission ticket, etc. lined up.

Now is a good point in your review to question which afternoon session you are going to take. Sure, you've been studying power for 4 months, but the grass looks a little greener in the electronics section... 

In fact, it's probably a good idea to expand your second guessing beyond the exam, and just go home and rethink your life. :true:


----------



## MetroRAFB (Oct 17, 2006)

Damn, only nine days left, I'd better start studying. :whatever:

Maybe I'll just wait until the weekend to start. :ass:


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 17, 2006)

> Maybe I'll just wait until the weekend to start. :ass:


Might as well, but there is some good games on this weekend.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah? Have you realized that putting a frog in Suzie's lunchbox in 2nd grade was not as good an idea as it seemed at the time?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 17, 2006)

> can we put some sort of peer pressure spread sheet that those studying could fill in daily?
> :???: :???: :???:


Well, how many hours has it been folks?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 20, 2006)

One week from now you'll be midway through the AM session boys. And the rest of us will be here wasting time at work on this site.


----------



## GTScott (Oct 20, 2006)

Suddenly I am starting to note feel so well...erg...I can't wait for it to be over.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 20, 2006)

Same here. It will be a good feeling when it's over. The results anticipation takes a little while to kick in, then once it does, it sucks again.


----------



## GTScott (Oct 20, 2006)

> Same here. It will be a good feeling when it's over. The results anticipation takes a little while to kick in, then once it does, it sucks again.


Hopefully Christmas and the other holidays will keep my mind off of it. Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 20, 2006)

I went 4 hrs on Sunday, 2hrs on Monday, 2 hrs on Tues, none Wednesday, 1 hr Thursday, and plan on taking all of tomorrow and Sunday,(as much as I can).

I had about 20 hours going into last week, so I am now at a whopping 29 or so before tomorrow.

I will get 40 more hours in from right now until the test. At least.

That would put me at about 70-75 hrs total. My retention is bad, so I can't study for weeks and weeks like some. I have to cram at the end.


----------



## apk71 (Oct 20, 2006)

Around 300, since July. God I hope I pass. I know I studied as much as I possible could handle. Now, I'll just review where things are at in my books. I could of taken this a long time ago. The pain of waiting to take is almost over.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 21, 2006)

^ I kept a log of when I studied, for how long, and what I worked on. Ended up with 290 hours of prep.

Felt exactly like you did, but when that test started and I knew what I was doing, man that was a good feeling. Right then I knew all the work was worth it.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 21, 2006)

I have that feeling that I'm gonna know just enough to know that I don't know it all.

Make sense?


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 22, 2006)

Get 'er done guys (and gals)!

May be easier said than done, but don't stress and try to relax! Friday evening will be great!

Ed


----------



## ngandy1000 (Oct 23, 2006)

looks like you guys have been doing a great job preparing for this exam. a week before april's exam, i was a total mess and thought that i was going to get killed. but as long as you put in the time, you'll do fine. nothing left to do now but to get a lot of sleep and clear your head.


----------



## NSEARCH (Oct 23, 2006)

I haven't posted on the board for a awhile but I have been reading it. Just wanted to wish all you guys and ladies the best of luck this Friday. With all the prepartation and sacrifices that you have made to take the exam it's all going to be rewarded back to each and everyone of you by receiving that passing letter in January!! : USA :


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 24, 2007)

I've been studying for almost 2 weeks now. Damn, this stuff gets old quick!


----------



## bigray76 (Aug 24, 2007)

It's that time again... time for those studying to get serious. I know when I hit the two month mark to go, it was time for me to tie up some loose ends, work a ton of problems, and get myself mentally prepared to do this.

To all of you test takers... study hard, but one night a week, kick back, relax, do something fun, forget about the exam for an evening. You'll find yourself refocused and ready to start cranking out the problems the next time you sit down.

Kick some ass in October! We are all pulling for you!

-Ray


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 24, 2007)

I've been tryioing to do about two hours a day. I spent spring trying to figure out if I wanted to take mechanical or fire protection, studying both. I took the summer off and picked up again a couple of weeks ago. Right now I'm skimming through the MERM, getting a lay of the land, then I'm gonna tab it. After that, problem solving galore.


----------



## bridge_guy (Aug 24, 2007)

I tend to do about an hour at lunch and 2 hours a night. Its much harder this time, motivation is a huge problem. I'm going to focus on the weak areas and near the end just brush up on the strong areas to stay sharp. Looking back in hindsight I didnt study 'smart' and spent way too much time on certain areas and not enough on others.


----------



## slade9 (Aug 24, 2007)

A month and a half of studying, and I was 2 months shy with experience  (i figured it was worth the 30 bucks to apply).

What do you all think? Lay low until January or keep at it until April??


----------



## Tina (Aug 24, 2007)

slade9 said:


> A month and a half of studying, and I was 2 months shy with experience  (i figured it was worth the 30 bucks to apply).What do you all think? Lay low until January or keep at it until April??


I would probably work a few problems every now and then and go on a full study schedule starting January or so.


----------



## maryannette (Aug 25, 2007)

slade9 said:


> What do you all think? Lay low until January or keep at it until April??


You'll burn out if you stay at it from now until April. I suggest some organizing and a little studying, but also take advantage of the extra time to finish any non-test stuff that needs to get done. If the rest of your life is in good order, it's easier to study.


----------



## NCcarguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Seajay said:


> Less than sixty days to go! Its your choice if the light at the end of the tunnel is the exit or the PE train barrelling forward to railroad you. Hit those books!



Who dug this back up? I was a bit freaked when I saw this.....it doesn't really work until Tuesday!


----------



## bigray76 (Aug 27, 2007)

slade9 said:


> A month and a half of studying, and I was 2 months shy with experience  (i figured it was worth the 30 bucks to apply).What do you all think? Lay low until January or keep at it until April??


slade9,

I was in a similar situation last year. I had applied for the October '06 exam, and was notified by the state that I was approved for the October '06 exam and the April '07 exam. Problem for me was that my wife had to take her qualifying exam for her doctorate the weekend where the PE would have fallen, and she had no option for a different date. I opted to take the April exam so my wife could study while I watched our son. I did take a review class last summer, but found that the best use of my time leading up to the full blown studying in January was to prepare my notebooks, gather references, read through &amp; tab books that I wasn't familiar with.

The next few months would be great for you to get organized, set up your notebooks, etc. so that when you hit January, you can be tweaking your notes, working problems, and focusing on the nuts and bolts of the topics.

Good luck!

-Ray


----------



## slade9 (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 28, 2007)

Go for it!!!!!!!!!!!

Say :bio:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 28, 2007)

Its rough going through some of this stuff. I've been out of school for 19 years...I'm moving really slow on the questions right now, and hope my speed picks up with practice.


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 28, 2007)

Captain Worley said:


> Its rough going through some of this stuff. I've been out of school for 19 years...I'm moving really slow on the questions right now, and hope my speed picks up with practice.


Cap,

It is slowly but you are moving and that is what really matters. As long as you move there is progress and as long there is progress you are moving in the right direction.

The PE is not a sprint race; it is an endurance test. Keep it up and say :bio:

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## maryannette (Aug 28, 2007)

Captain Worley said:


> Its rough going through some of this stuff. I've been out of school for 19 years...I'm moving really slow on the questions right now, and hope my speed picks up with practice.


No sympathy from me. I left college in 1978 without a degree and passed PE in April, 2007. You can do it, too. You just need to get your brain in condition. Give it all you've got. :thumbs:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks, y'all. Speed and accuracy are on the rise.


----------



## cement (Aug 29, 2007)

^^ yeah, I took it at 46 years old and having worked in construction for 25 years. The brain tune up took a little while, but then it started to click. You can do it! :thumbs:


----------



## Suns Den (Aug 29, 2007)

It is past that 2 months mark now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2007)

I am preparing my final thesis project so I can graduate, so I am in the trenches with all you FE/PE exam preparation folks missing football season and all of the tailgating and partying. It will be worth it in the end though !! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

Like BigRay likes to say, "Do it once, Do it Right." Amen.






JR


----------



## maryannette (Sep 25, 2007)

We're getting down to the final month. I'm glad to see that most of the people who are studying are not posting much. Keep studying hard and take care of yourselves. I'm cheering for you!


----------



## bigray76 (Sep 26, 2007)

It is crunch time... you have made it this far in the process so there is no looking back now.

Kick some ass!


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 26, 2007)

Someone told me once; _the time will pass and the test will come. If you are or are not studying, time could not care less. It is your call how are you going to face it_


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 26, 2007)

One month left, time to cram...


----------



## bigray76 (Sep 26, 2007)

The motto I had on my whiteboard in my office:

Do it once,

Do it right,

and never do it again!


----------



## rayray91 (Sep 27, 2007)

I heard this the other day... Don't feel pressured. Pressure is for those who didn't prepare. If you have done everything in your power to prepare, think positive, you will succeed. ld-025:

:bio:

Me?... my secret.... when all else fails... I pick B. :true:


----------



## Jennifer Price (Sep 28, 2007)

rayray91 said:


> Me?... my secret.... when all else fails... I pick B. :true:


I did this for my FE exam and I think it did me just fine! :laugh:


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 30, 2007)

HIT THE PROBLEMS HARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Countdown is above in case you forgot. LOL.


----------



## NCcarguy (Oct 8, 2007)

Can you slow that dang countdown clock down a bit????

Is it possible the more you study, the dumber you get, or am I just getting bored, because I know this stuff that well? &lt;-- I'm not really counting on this one!


----------



## Tina (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow guys,

just remember, 18 more days of hard work and then it'll be all over. After the test you can relax and do whatever you want. So just pull yourself together, you can do it !!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

Eighteen more days!!! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

The best thing strategy-wise now would be to continue working problems but don't solve them. In other words, as you work on a problem use your references and write down things like the governing equations, necessary parameters, basic assumptions, unit coversions, etc. but don't go through the steps of calculating an answer - just set the problem up so that the problem could be solved with the information you have found. I found this strategem useful as I approached exam day with only a few weeks left because I was feeling like I hadn't covered enough material, especially topics that I didn't feel comfortable with - Transportation and Structural. I was able to hit quite a few more problems - an accomplishment that I felt pulled me over the top for the morning session and the whole test 

I would also be spending the time now making sure that your materials are organized in a way that makes sense to YOU. If you also have time and feel the need to, clean-up and update your handwritten quick-sheets for formulae and conversions. I was doing that up until the night before the exam :true:





JR


----------



## bigray76 (Oct 9, 2007)

The last couple weeks of doing problems is here... set yourself up at your desk/dining room table/study location as if you were in the exam room. Put your crates on the floor, on the table, and get comfortable with what crate you have certain books in, how to best organize your references so what you need to use most often is readily accessible, and eliminate any other non-exam items from your practice station (for me that was a CD player).

You are in the homestretch now, time to kick it in the ass and pass this damn thing!

-Ray


----------



## IlPadrino (Oct 9, 2007)

I echo the comments about not working problems to completion... at this point, you shouldn't need improvement on calculator use. Focus on quickly identifying the class of problem and the governing equation.

I'm an advocate of keeping your references simple... but whatever you do, you'd best avoid spending lots of time flipping through references during the exam. If that means tabs (a waste of time for me), so be it. Do whatever will work for you.


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 9, 2007)

My advice: this Saturday take the NCEES practice test in your discipline. Take it like it were the real thing under as close to exam conditions as possible. If you don't have a reference you need with you, don't go downstairs and grab it. Don't peak at the answers. Follow the time limits.

I hated blowing a weekend day by doing this but it was worth it.

After you do this, go back and review the earliest stuff your studied months ago. Brush up on it. And you probably didn't find your best study technique at this point so it may be some of your weaker areas.


----------



## Melanie11 (Oct 9, 2007)

Good luck to all!!! I remember what kept me going was just thinking that it will all be over soon and I would get my life back (at least while I was waiting for the results). My advice would be to do nothing but get your stuff together the day before. Don't burn yourself out by studying. You retain more than you think!

Best of Luck!


----------



## Jennifer Price (Oct 9, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> My advice: this Saturday take the NCEES practice test in your discipline. Take it like it were the real thing under as close to exam conditions as possible. If you don't have a reference you need with you, don't go downstairs and grab it. Don't peak at the answers. Follow the time limits.
> I hated blowing a weekend day by doing this but it was worth it.
> 
> After you do this, go back and review the earliest stuff your studied months ago. Brush up on it. And you probably didn't find your best study technique at this point so it may be some of your weaker areas.



That is exactly what I planned to do this weekend (and am dreading the day it comes). Last weekend, I holed myself up in my husband's office and worked through the 6 minute transportation book and that was a horrid experience (and it was such a beautiful weekend here in NC last weekend so I felt I missed time being outdoors).

Thank you all for the encouragement!


----------



## bigray76 (Oct 9, 2007)

Check with your local ASCE chapter - I know the North Jersey Branch was offering a mock exam one weekend (maybe this past weekend?) where they set up a room just like the real exam and you take the morning portion (answers are then emailed to you).

I didn't use that, but I know a few people who did and thought it was a good prep for showing up on exam day.

-Ray


----------



## chavez (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm so burnt out it's not even funny.....i burned out a few weeks too early.


----------



## maryannette (Oct 10, 2007)

chavez said:


> I'm so burnt out it's not even funny.....i burned out a few weeks too early.


Take a deep breath and keep going. I know it feels like you're going to die, but you're not. You're so close and it will be worth it if you do it right. Don't let it slip away. You can do this! If you need to, take a day or two off, then get back to it. As Granny Florence used to say, "Hitch up your breeches and keep going." I think that sort of meant to suck it up and be tough.


----------



## Jennifer Price (Oct 10, 2007)

chavez said:


> I'm so burnt out it's not even funny.....i burned out a few weeks too early.


I know exactly how you feel. :suicide1: I came home today intending to study and all I could do is look at my books. No studying was done but at least I got things organized.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 11, 2007)

^ Just put your head against one of them and learn by osmosis.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm taking tomorrow off and working the practice exam. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Jennifer Price (Oct 11, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ Just put your head against one of them and learn by osmosis.


:Locolaugh:

Not to make myself sound like a complete dork, I did this when I was in middle school all b/c of a Garfield poster on my science teacher's wall. Needless to say, I did not pass the test.


----------



## Jennifer Price (Oct 11, 2007)

Captain Worley said:


> I'm taking tomorrow off and working the practice exam. We'll see how that goes.


That will be my Saturday. Good Luck! Let us know how you did.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

I actually think a brief break from studies would be good if you are really feeling that toasted. Truth of the matter, why add pain and suffering onto misery if it is only going to frustrate your efforts and eventually become counter-productive?

I am not studying for an exam but I am churning out a graduate project so I can FINALLY graduate. I am working under an aggressive schedule so I can finish, but tomorrow evening (Friday) I am going to take a brief breather to go to the local Greek Food Festival. It's an INVESTMENT of a few hours for some good food, a little entertainment, and time to catch up with some old friends. It will be enough to say I got away for a little while without undermining my schedule or efforts.

If you can find some time to the same I would HIGHLY recommend it so you don't feel burnt to a crisp 

Two more weeks! Good luck!

JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 11, 2007)

jenevans said:


> That will be my Saturday. Good Luck! Let us know how you did.


10-4, will do. I'll probably check the results Saturday, as I bet I'll be tired and disgusted after I take it. That's the way I felt after the EIT, but did pretty well on it.

And I feel a lot better working 80 questions rather than 180!


----------



## chavez (Oct 11, 2007)

Captain Worley said:


> 10-4, will do. I'll probably check the results Saturday, as I bet I'll be tired and disgusted after I take it. That's the way I felt after the EIT, but did pretty well on it.
> And I feel a lot better working 80 questions rather than 180!



I've taken the past 2 nights off, and I'm feeling a little recharged. thanks to all for the encoruagement. I guess part of the catch is that i'm not sure i'll ever feel 100% ready. I may be, but my personality is such that I will never feel content and readied.

Good luck to everyone taking the exam, and I look forward to hearing everyone passed!


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 11, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> My advice: this Saturday take the NCEES practice test in your discipline. Take it like it were the real thing under as close to exam conditions as possible. If you don't have a reference you need with you, don't go downstairs and grab it. Don't peak at the answers. Follow the time limits.
> I hated blowing a weekend day by doing this but it was worth it.
> 
> After you do this, go back and review the earliest stuff your studied months ago. Brush up on it. And you probably didn't find your best study technique at this point so it may be some of your weaker areas.


I couldn't agree more. This is the weekend for the practice exams


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 11, 2007)

^ Yeah, it's kinda like training for the big race. You gotta taper down the last couple weeks.

Another thing to do is one of those evenings in the next couple weeks, spend your 'study' time that night getting your stuff together and prepped for exam day.

Make sure your calculator has batteries, figure out how you are gonna pack your books, figure out where the exam site is (and drive by if convenient), etc...

PS - I will spend this practice exam Saturday making beer. If you pass, you can have your weekends back too.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 11, 2007)

I believe the best advice is to relax and don't stress out. I know it's easy to say It's only a test, you can always retake it, but there is a lot of truth to it. I studied my butt off for the test but during the whole process I told meself I'd take the test to see how bad it was and that I'd probably need to take it again. People thought I was nuts thinking that way, but the undue stress was not there.

Don't get worked up about not knowing everything...you might just surprise yourself on how much you know. Read the questions completely and pay attention to the units they are asking for. Units, units, units...probably one of the most important things to keep track of as the problem statements and given information are a mix of units and the answer is usually in some other unit.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 11, 2007)

My advice for the final two weeks is, number one, take a timed practice exam if you haven't yet. After that, I would work on maybe one to two hours a day of going back through practice problems that you have previously solved, just work through them again with the basic governing theories and equations in mind, like JR and IlPadrino said. Try to start thinking "big picture" - like what are they really testing me on here. It all boils down to a few basic principles that they are trying to make sure you understand, such as ideal gas law, energy balance, etc. (speaking as an enviro now). If you can think that way, you can save a lot of time on the exam by knowing exactly where to go for the equations.

The second thing I would do is read as much as possible. Some may disagree, but I say the best way to treat these final two weeks is to eat, drink and breathe engineering. Read the actual chapters of the textbooks surrounding the problems you have worked, but in more of a relaxed, not-working-problems mode. Again, start trying to "see" those overriding principles. Every day.

Final day before exam: spend about 3-4 hours going through the NCEES practice exam again. You've done it before, so it won't take more than that amount of time. Don't do anything else, except maybe some more reading. I thought that was an excellent way to "visualize" the day prior to the exam.


----------



## Polysloman (Oct 12, 2007)

Dleg said:


> My advice for the final two weeks is, number one, take a timed practice exam if you haven't yet. After that, I would work on maybe one to two hours a day of going back through practice problems that you have previously solved, just work through them again with the basic governing theories and equations in mind, like JR and IlPadrino said. Try to start thinking "big picture" - like what are they really testing me on here. It all boils down to a few basic principles that they are trying to make sure you understand, such as ideal gas law, energy balance, etc. (speaking as an enviro now). If you can think that way, you can save a lot of time on the exam by knowing exactly where to go for the equations.
> The second thing I would do is read as much as possible. Some may disagree, but I say the best way to treat these final two weeks is to eat, drink and breathe engineering. Read the actual chapters of the textbooks surrounding the problems you have worked, but in more of a relaxed, not-working-problems mode. Again, start trying to "see" those overriding principles. Every day.
> 
> Final day before exam: spend about 3-4 hours going through the NCEES practice exam again. You've done it before, so it won't take more than that amount of time. Don't do anything else, except maybe some more reading. I thought that was an excellent way to "visualize" the day prior to the exam.



Thanks for the advice. Keep them coming.

Got my Confirmation in the mail today, Phoenix Baptist Church on N Central ave. Any one going there? Like a Manning eq. i's coming together.


----------



## bigray76 (Oct 12, 2007)

I know the task ahead of you is daunting, but you all have prepared so much for this point, it is time to make sure you keep your focus and your confidence up. Everyone has butteflies in their stomach walking into this test, it is only natural to feel this way, but with all of your prepping, all of those solved problems, all of those references you have tabbed and retabbed, you ARE ready to do this! You will attack this exam and show it no mercy. There will be a few questions where you say "where in the hell did they come that one", but do not despair, there will be a share of softballs in there for you too!

Relax, recharge, spend an evening with your friends and family.... then go kick some ass!

Good luck all!

-Ray


----------



## ktulu (Oct 12, 2007)

"If you believe in yourself and have dedication and pride - and never quit, you'll be a winner. The price of victory is high, but so are the rewards."

~ Paul "Bear" Bryant


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 12, 2007)

Here's something I picked up from doing the practice exam. If you get hung up on a problem and decide to come back to it later, note what pages of your reference materials you were using before moving on. It makes it a lot quicker to pick back up when you get back to that problem.

I learned this the hard way, but luckily it was just on the practice test.


----------



## maryannette (Oct 12, 2007)

Another important part of the last couple of weeks is to take care of yourself physically at a basic level. Try to eat a reasonably healthy diet and get a reasonable amount of sleep. Take care of yourself. You're going to need your strength.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 13, 2007)

^^And stay away from sick people. I caught a cold five days before the exam last year, and just pumped myself full of echinacea (?). It didn't kill the cold, but I think it made it less severe than it could have been. At any rate, it sucked to be kind of sick the week before the exam. Watch out.


----------



## The Phenom (Oct 13, 2007)

For reasons out of my control I am not taking the October test. I failed last April. But will go after this April test and hell oh yeah I will pass this time. Good luck to y'all. 10940623: Keep up the good work and :beerchug:


----------



## frazil (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome back UT. Hope everything is ok. Good luck in April!!

I agree with all the advice here. Try not to stress out too much. Two weeks before I took the exam I was running around the house and caught my foot on a door frame and broke it! I was on crutches for the exam! I'm sure the only reason it happened was because I wasn't even thinking straight. Try to relax if you're feeling overwhelmed.


----------



## csb (Oct 19, 2007)

Is it too late to start studying?

 :wtlw:

This is my first post...but I thought I'd say thanks for all the encouragement. I've lurked a lot and learned a lot. Now I can only hope I don't pass out during the exam.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 19, 2007)

Good luck to all. One thing to remember to bring would be a watch...there may not be a clock in the room or one that is not easily read from your seat.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

With one week to go you are almost there !! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

Focus and relaxation is the key now - you want to be able to do your best going into the exam. Create your success - start easing down on studying and do things that build confidence. Reorganize your references. Double-check that you have ALL of the necessary materials for exam day. Check out the exam site (if it is close by) or at least google it to see if there are any possible impediments. Plan your exam day breakfast and lunch.

All of these steps can be taken in advance so you can minimize that, "I am forgetting something" feeling the day of the exam.

JR


----------



## bigray76 (Oct 19, 2007)

jregieng said:


> With one week to go you are almost there !! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:
> Focus and relaxation is the key now - you want to be able to do your best going into the exam. Create your success - start easing down on studying and do things that build confidence. Reorganize your references. Double-check that you have ALL of the necessary materials for exam day. Check out the exam site (if it is close by) or at least google it to see if there are any possible impediments. Plan your exam day breakfast and lunch.
> 
> All of these steps can be taken in advance so you can minimize that, "I am forgetting something" feeling the day of the exam.
> ...


I echo JR's thought here - take a dry run to the exam site. See what major roads are currently under construction or alternate traffic patterns there may be from the last time you went to that location.

Make a list of everything you want to bring - books, calculators, snacks, tissues, chap stick, etc. - Pack any personal items (motrin, hard candy, spare glasses, etc. in a clear tupperware container so the proctors won't think you are trying to hide anything.

Load your car the night/afternoon before. Check off on you list what has been packed.

Bring a sweatshirt just in case the room temperature varies - dress in layers.

-Ray


----------



## ktulu (Oct 19, 2007)

Bring ear plugs. Last time, I sat right next to an outside window.

And remember this: It is not the end of the world if you don't pass (trust me on this one). Although you might think otherwise based on the time put into it. But I have a wife who loves me, a son that I adore, and a little girl on the way. I also have an excellent job that puts food on the table. And I haven't been able to pass the PE yet, but will continue to try until I am successful....

Just go in there and do your best....

Good Luck,

ktulu


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 20, 2007)

> Bring a sweatshirt just in case the room temperature varies - dress in layers.


That was key. I was definitely feeling the heat because I peeled off layers as the test went on. The morning of my exam was really chilly, in the 30s but I don't think it was cold enough for a frost. I had a nice comfy sweatshirt and everything on. By the end of the day, I was down to sweaty undershirt that wreaked of BO and fear.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 22, 2007)

GOOD LUCK to all those studying. It coming soon. Start organizing. Make sure you have that checklist covered of things to take with you, etc. etc. etc.

WE ARE ALL PULLING FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!

Go EB.com members!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

You are in the final stretch - just a few more days !!!!

Goooooooooo Team EB !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bananalama:

JR


----------



## Jennifer Price (Oct 22, 2007)

Holy crap. You mean the exam is this week?!?!?!?!? :bawling:

j/k. Of course, i know it's this week. I am just ready to get it over with and return to my normally scheduled life (at least for 12 weeks until we get the results)


----------



## csb (Oct 22, 2007)

jenevans said:


> Holy crap. You mean the exam is this week?!?!?!?!? :bawling: j/k. Of course, i know it's this week. I am just ready to get it over with and return to my normally scheduled life (at least for 12 weeks until we get the results)


Ha! I feel like I'm inching closer to my death...and the countdown clock isn't helping.

I've adopted the feeling of "Well, at least I won't have to study again until Christmas."

Sigh.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 22, 2007)

csb said:


> Ha! I feel like I'm inching closer to my death...and the countdown clock isn't helping.
> I've adopted the feeling of "Well, at least I won't have to study again until Christmas."
> 
> Sigh.


I feel much the same way. I'm just ready to get back to my 'normal' life for a while. My friends and family can't wait either. :\


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 22, 2007)

I can't wait for it to be over.


----------



## frazil (Oct 22, 2007)

Good luck everyone!! Just thinking about it makes me nervous -- and I'm not even taking it. Don't forget to wear your EngineerBoards.com t-shirt to the exam!


----------



## bigray76 (Oct 22, 2007)

frazil said:


> Good luck everyone!! Just thinking about it makes me nervous -- and I'm not even taking it. Don't forget to wear your EngineerBoards.com t-shirt to the exam!


Same here frazil, I keep looking at the countdown clock thinking what I was doing the week before I took the exam back in April (it seems so long ago).

Now it is time to relax and make sure you have everything you need (gum, mints, sweatshirt, water, snacks, calculators)... As someone mentioned before, make a checklist of things you need and start assembling them.

Load you car the night before, this way you won't be packing the car in haste the morning of the test!

Good luck!

-Ray


----------



## csb (Oct 22, 2007)

Oh, and if anything else, I'm staying at a Holiday Inn Express the night before the exam.

"Six Minute Solutions? No, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night."


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 22, 2007)

csb said:


> I'm staying at a Holiday Inn Express the night before the exam.


He he, me too. (for the same reason)


----------



## Jennifer Price (Oct 22, 2007)

csb said:


> I've adopted the feeling of "Well, at least I won't have to study again until Christmas."


If I had a $1 for everytime I have said this, I would have enough to pay for my hotel room in Florida 

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!!

Let's kick this exam's butt!!! :210:


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 22, 2007)

csb said:


> Oh, and if anything else, I'm staying at a Holiday Inn Express the night before the exam.
> "Six Minute Solutions? No, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night."


I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express the night before my exam in April. Can't hurt.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

jenevans said:


> If I had a $1 for everytime I have said this, I would have enough to pay for my hotel room in Florida


Where are you taking it at in FL ?? Hotel room rates will vary depending on where you are will be taking it at. 

JR


----------



## Jennifer Price (Oct 22, 2007)

jregieng said:


> Where are you taking it at in FL ?? Hotel room rates will vary depending on where you are will be taking it at.
> JR



I will be in Orlando starting Wednesday night. I have one night free (thanks to Hilton Honors) and my company will pick up another night - which means my "vacation" will only cost me two nights. I made sure to book something close to the exam site so that I won't have to fight traffic too badly to get there


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

^^^ I was going to say Orlando hotels should be cheap but I keep forgetting the upswing in activity due to Halloween Horror Nights at Universal this time of year. I have been meaning to go for quite a few years and just never seem to have the time.

I live in Tallahassee, so I didn't have to worry about hotel arrangements  For some reason, hotel stays here always seem higher than elsewhere. And then if you are in Miami .... fuhgetaboutit. It is wicked expensive to stay down there. I will be staying in Miami for a week on business two weeks from now. I am glad my employer is picking up the tab 

Good luck on the exam!

JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 23, 2007)

Man, I've gotten to the point where it feels like stuff is running OUT of my head. I went ahead and took the whole day off Thursday (I was planning on a half day) to chill. I didn't think I'd need to, but I think I do.


----------



## ROBIAMEIT (Oct 23, 2007)

ive taken the exam a couple of times already . . . . . i ALWAYS say "I AM GOING TO STUDY HARD" for the next exam . . . . and as always its here before i know it . . . . . .

now its 3 days until the exam and i havent studied more than maybe 20 hours if that.

kids, job, daily life, Scouts, the farm. . . . something ALWAYS seems to be going on . . . and its SOO HARD to to it in the evenings . . usually have just enough gas at night to pull on my jammies just before i pass out!

wish me luck! . . . . . . one more time!!


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Oct 23, 2007)

I was going through the checklist of "things to take along" that's in the front of the CERM. One of the lists has "piece of rope" on it, but doesn't say why I might need that rope or how long it should be. The only uses I could come up with are the following:


Tie crates to handcart (but I'm gonna use bungee cords)
Tie garbage bags onto crates to protect from rain (my garbage bags have built-in ties)
Strangle table-mate who noisily chews gum or otherwise pisses you off
It also lists scissors and tape?


----------



## Jennifer Price (Oct 23, 2007)

TXengrChick said:


> 3. Strangle table-mate who noisily chews gum or otherwise pisses you offIt also lists scissors and tape?


I was reading through that this morning as well (just to make sure I didn't forget anything) and I, too, was baffled by the scissors and tape items. I can only think they would compliment #3 as things you could do to your table mate (tape their mouth shut or stab them in the hand if they get out of control with the eraser).


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

^^^ You can make Wiki DIY Duct Tape Wallet



JR


----------



## cement (Oct 23, 2007)

well, it looks like you guys are getting well prepared for the exam, and one of the best things you can do for yourself is try to be relaxed when you sit down for the test. I did not see one person pull out a newspaper to read before the exam as Lindeborg suggests, but I was relaxed going in, or certainly after reading thru a few problems.

I had to come up with an engineering solution that was not on the test, but was critical to my success I feel. This may be more appropriate for a Fudgey thread, but here it goes:

There was a person sitting in front of me with the most foul odor eminating from... well I'll spare the details on that.

The odor was pervasive and distracting, and I might have started to get nauseous except for my improvised solution. I took two tic tacks and held them between my index and middle finger of my left hand, nostril width spacing. I then held my fist under my nose and enjoyed the added benefit of minty smelling salts for mental clarity as well as masking the emissions of the offender.

I did not notice anyone else passing out form the odor, but my nose was approximatly three feet from the source, and I had little dispersive relief.

Good luck guys, have a turkey dinner the night before to help you sleep!


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow, never would have thought of breath mints as the key to passing the exam... but as I tend to be especially bothered by foul body odor, I think they're gonna be added to my "just in case" box! Thanks cement!


----------

